# FW's Horus Lupercal model has been revealed!



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

Once again, I'm uncertain if this is the place to post it, but I saw earlier today that Horus, of the HH-range that FW currently is doing, has been revealed for the general public. Now I know some might have seen him before, but it was a first time for me! What do you think?

Source: http://www.forgeworld.co.uk/New_Stuff/HORUS_THE_WARMASTER_PRIMARCH_OF_THE_SONS_OF_HORUS.html


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

Simon talks about Horus!
Also!

*Extermination-book-teaser!*

I'm uncertain why the videos won't appear in the thread as miniatures, but yeah, click them to get to the original-place!


----------



## DeathKlokk (Jun 9, 2008)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pusZXECS0mM


----------



## venomlust (Feb 9, 2010)

Love it. Definitely going to be my first Primarch purchase to use as Abaddon in 40k. If I'm brave, I'll clip the mace and replace it with a sword to represent Drachnyen, or just leave it because it's so badass. The 40k Abaddon head is probably too tiny to work, but perhaps the Forge World version will be better proportioned.

_This_ is a proper warlord!


----------



## Asamodai (Oct 19, 2008)

He's pretty freakin' awesome. Think I still like Ferrus Manus more but that could be my bias towards Loyalists talking.

More pumped for Book 3 though. RAVEN GUARD!


----------



## Gret79 (May 11, 2012)

venomlust said:


> Love it. Definitely going to be my first Primarch purchase to use as Abaddon in 40k. If I'm brave, I'll clip the mace and replace it with a sword to represent Drachnyen, or just leave it because it's so badass. The 40k Abaddon head is probably too tiny to work, but perhaps the Forge World version will be better proportioned.
> 
> _This_ is a proper warlord!


Using Horus as Abaddon?!

HERESY! :laugh:

I'd honestly leave him as is - Personally, I don't know if I could convert a £50 mini and do it justice.


----------



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

Best one so far.

Roll on, Curze!


----------



## venomlust (Feb 9, 2010)

Gret79 said:


> Using Horus as Abaddon?!
> 
> HERESY! :laugh:
> 
> I'd honestly leave him as is - Personally, I don't know if I could convert a £50 mini and do it justice.


Well, all I'd definitely be changing is the head. Pretty sure I could pull that part off. Now, the sword is another story. I have an extra sword from Be'lakor, but it's not quite as ornate as Drachnyen. I might be able to green stuff some acceptable details and pull it off. We'll see, just bought 2 Helbrutes and a new squad of CSM on ebay ($19 Shipped, woot!) so it will be a minute before I buy anything else.

*edit*

I suppose Drach'nyen could always choose to be a mace on the particular day I'm fielding Abaddon, if I can't pull it off.


----------



## DeathJester921 (Feb 15, 2009)

Asamodai said:


> More pumped for Book 3 though. RAVEN GUARD!


Seconded. Can't wait to see Corax


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

Gret79 said:


> Using Horus as Abaddon?!
> 
> HERESY! :laugh:
> 
> I'd honestly leave him as is - Personally, I don't know if I could convert a £50 mini and do it justice.


Exactly my feeling when I read it! I think they did Horus much better than Lorgar, but I won't be getting him! A great model in short words.


----------



## venomlust (Feb 9, 2010)

forkmaster said:


> Exactly my feeling when I read it! I think they did Horus much better than Lorgar, but I won't be getting him! A great model in short words.


It can work!


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Looks very fitting for big bad boy. The mini looks great, my only issue with it is the cloak and cloth parts, it's going against momentum of the mini; he is leaning to the viewers right up hill and his cloak is going in the same way, the only way that works is if the wind is blowing (hard) in that direction, logic would dictate it flows to the lowest point which is his left. I farking love that base though!


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

Jacobite said:


> ...my only issue with it is the cloak and cloth parts, it's going against momentum of the mini; he is leaning to the viewers right up hill and his cloak is going in the same way, the only way that works is if the wind is blowing (hard) in that direction...


I think that's a fair critique, but if you look at all the fur in his mantle, it is all laying in the same direction the cloak is billowing, which I think says "wind" pretty strongly. 

The other option would be if the model captures him just as he spins to face the viewers. In which case the cloak could whirl out in that direction, but the fur makes less sense in that case.


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

venomlust said:


> It can work!


I was mostly speaking for myself! If you can do it, I encourage you to do it! :grin:


----------



## venomlust (Feb 9, 2010)

forkmaster said:


> I was mostly speaking for myself! If you can do it, I encourage you to do it! :grin:


I'm very excited to give it a shot at some point.


----------



## DavC8855 (Oct 14, 2008)

:shok:
Must Buy


----------



## Gret79 (May 11, 2012)

forkmaster said:


> I was mostly speaking for myself! If you can do it, I encourage you to do it! :grin:


Seconded - You'll have the best Abaddon


----------



## Nordicus (May 3, 2013)

I'm pretty sure that if you combine it with the Abaddon model they have (primarily the head and the sword) then the parts should fit pretty easily.


----------

